# OEM Soundtraxx Chuff Cam



## Dwight Ennis (Oct 8, 2013)

Greetings,

I've recently acquired a Walthers Proto 2000 Heritage 0-8-0 with OEM factory-installed sound made by Soundtraxx. I'd like to install a chuff cam, but there seems to be no tan lead (or any unused lead at all) exiting the sound board for this purpose. Seems to me this isn't the first OEM Sountraxx card that lacks this feature.

Has anyone figured out how to install and hook up a chuff cam in one of these OEM Soundtraxx boards?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've removed the other thread, please don't post duplicate threads, one thread for an issue.

Thanks.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i have a couple of soundtraxx , however the oem installed ones[bachmann], did not have the tan chuff lead along with the speaker wires...these appear to be slightly crippled oem versions, cost saving?? who knows, you will probably have to buy a new 'retail version' board to get the chuff option, i even pulled the shrink wrap off to see if there was a place on the board to tie in the chuff lead, but didnt find one..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Oct 8, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've removed the other thread, please don't post duplicate threads, one thread for an issue.
> 
> Thanks.


Got it. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Dwight Ennis said:


> Got it. Sorry 'bout that.


Gunner usually keeps the whip put away for the first offense.


----------

